# Looking for something in Vancouver BC 3-Nights bet 8/17-8/25



## markb53 (Jul 9, 2013)

I would like to find something in Vancouver or close to Vancouver. I need 3 nights between August 17 and 25. Any 3 consecutive nights  between those dates.


----------



## flexible (Jul 9, 2013)

markb53 said:


> I would like to find something in Vancouver or close to Vancouver. I need 3 nights between August 17 and 25. Any 3 consecutive nights  between those dates.



I can reserve https://www.viowners.com/resorts/Rosedale.html
in downtown Vancouver for August 23, 24, 25 (August 23-31 is showing availability at the moment)

_this vibrant downtown oasis in the middle of all you could want to do in Vancouver is where you will find your cosmopolitan condominium suite. This perfect central location is near trendy Yaletown, and right in the middle of a shopping mecca on Robson Street.  You can easily take a stroll to Gastown and North America’s largest Chinatown.  There’s more to see at the beautiful gardens of Stanley Park or the markets of Granville Island. Discover Vancouver’s fabulous shops, restaurants and cafes, take in a game or visit the theatre all from your urban oasis. Return to enjoy your condominium’s panoramic view of the city enveloped by the ocean and majestic coastal mountains.  Included are all the comforts of home in the galley kitchen and living area.  The resort also offers an indoor lap pool, sauna, fitness area, garden terrace and restaurant.
_


----------



## shoegal (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello Flexible,

Would this offer be available in October too? Could you repost the link pls, I cannot open it!

Thx


----------

